# Wind Rivers



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Something from a few weeks ago. Not a terrible place to wake up in the morning.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Not a bad place to wake up at all. I spent some time in pindale in 06. Layed some block on the jail addition. It gets really cold up there really quick. Frosty in the mornings right now I bet. Explored a few lakes back in there and fished a little. Amazing country! Nice fish!


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Beautiful fish and beautiful scenery.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

One of my favorite places in the world. Hope you had a great un crowded time.
It was a bittersweet time when we decided to go to the Tetons to avoid the crowds descending on the Wind Rivers. I've never forgot how bad the Sierra Club screwd the area up.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm jealous. Fish are pretty buggers, and the scenery, well, yeah...awesome! Any evidence of griz?:shock:


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like Island Lake.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

stillhunterman said:


> Any evidence of griz?:shock:


No bears, thankfully!

And it was very crowded. I've never seen anything like that in the "backcountry" before. Still an awesome place, but we were certainly not alone.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> No bears, thankfully!
> 
> And it was very crowded. I've never seen anything like that in the "backcountry" before. Still an awesome place, but we were certainly not alone.


You should have seen that place during the solar eclipse a couple years ago. Hundreds and hundreds of people. That giant parking lot at the trailhead was completely full and people were parking where ever they could. An absolute junk show.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

blackdog said:


> You should have seen that place during the solar eclipse a couple years ago. Hundreds and hundreds of people. That giant parking lot at the trailhead was completely full and people were parking where ever they could. An absolute junk show.


While it was probably a bummer to be in the midst of so many people up there, I couldn't think of a cooler place to experience a total eclipse than up there. Can't say I was surprised to hear the report.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Looks like a beautiful place to visit! nice pics thanks for sharing


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Catherder said:


> blackdog said:
> 
> 
> > You should have seen that place during the solar eclipse a couple years ago. Hundreds and hundreds of people. That giant parking lot at the trailhead was completely full and people were parking where ever they could. An absolute junk show.
> ...


Yeah we were camped on a golden lake well off the beaten path and had the place to ourselves up until the day before the eclipse when a group of 3 guys showed up. No big deal. The day of the eclipse we got up early and made the trek into Titcomb Basin. It was incredible. Something I'll never forget.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

long before the eclipse.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

middlefork said:


> long before the eclipse.


Going up Fremont?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Going up Fremont?


 Correct. A little warm up before Gannet.


----------

